# Mamp ne lance pas le serveur apache ?



## thalyla (24 Novembre 2005)

bonjour, je viens d'intaller mamp (facile), mais quand je le lance le serveur apache reste en rouge ? 
que dois-je faire pour l'activer ? faut-il modifier des réglages de mon mac osX10.3, pour pouvoir y accéder ?
Comme vous pouvez le constater je débute en programmation et je suis complétement perdue !!!
A l'aide !!! merci


----------



## thalyla (24 Novembre 2005)

thalyla a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, je viens d'intaller mamp (facile), mais quand je le lance le serveur apache reste en rouge ?
> que dois-je faire pour l'activer ? faut-il modifier des réglages de mon mac osX10.3, pour pouvoir y accéder ?
> Comme vous pouvez le constater je débute en programmation et je suis complétement perdue !!!
> A l'aide !!! merci



Bon, personne ne répond ? 
Pendant ce tant j'ai recherché d'autres info et j'ai trouvé la manip pour activer le serveur apache fourni avec Mac OS X , activer le support de PHP et installer  MySQL. Tout ca manuellement !!!
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si cela vaut le coup de se lancer dans cette manip, si cela n'est pas trop compliqué, car je me trouve un peu limite maintenant !!
Ou s'il connait une manip plus simple pour travailler avec mamp et activer "d'un coup de baguette magique" ce fameux APACHE !!!
A+ :hein:


----------



## Anabys (24 Novembre 2005)

Perso je travaille avec le serveur intégré à OSX, ça fonctionne parfaitement, et ça prend 3 minutes à configurer en comptant le support PHP et MySQL.


----------



## thalyla (24 Novembre 2005)

bon alors je vais me lancer, mais mamp avait l'air si simple !!! dommage


----------



## ficelle (24 Novembre 2005)

thalyla a dit:
			
		

> bon alors je vais me lancer, mais mamp avait l'air si simple !!! dommage



il a l'air simple, et en plus, il l'est vraiment.

tu as jeté un coup d'½il 
au forum de l'éditeur ?

je l'ai installé pas mal de fois sans rencontrer de problemes


----------



## .Steff (24 Novembre 2005)

j'ai la soluce ca vient de marriver...sur 10.4 mais c'est pareil que 10.3
Tu vas dans ton terminal tu "kill" tout les processus concernant apache mais avant tu arrete mamp et tu ferme tout tes browsers.
Apres cela si tu veux tu redemmarre mais ca servira a rien et tu relance MAMP...
Et voila ca doit marcher!!


----------



## thalyla (24 Novembre 2005)

Le forum en anglais, ne m'éclaire pas vraiment !!! décidément je cumule les handicaps.
Alors que j'étais décidée à paramétrer le serveur apache livré avec mac OX, j'ai tout bien suivi les instructions, et voici le message du terminal quand j'essaye d'activer le support php :

Last login: Thu Nov 24 19:00:43 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
mac-:~ login$ cd/etc/httpd/
-bash: cd/etc/httpd/: No such file or directory
mac-:~ login$ sudo apx s-e -a -n php4 libexec/httpd/libphp4.so
Password:
sudo: apx: command not found
mac-:~ login$ 


vraiment ça part mal cette histoire


----------



## thalyla (24 Novembre 2005)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la soluce ca vient de marriver...sur 10.4 mais c'est pareil que 10.3
> Tu vas dans ton terminal tu "kill" tout les processus concernant apache mais avant tu arrete mamp et tu ferme tout tes browsers.
> Apres cela si tu veux tu redemmarre mais ca servira a rien et tu relance MAMP...
> Et voila ca doit marcher!!




attends attends, tu kill quoi et comment ???
je viens juste de découvrir comment on ouvre le terminal oups ...
j'ai du boulot il me semble .:mouais:


----------



## .Steff (24 Novembre 2005)

ok alors redemarre ton mac et reeassye.Sauf si tu ne veux absolument pas le redémarrer..


----------



## fredmac75 (24 Novembre 2005)

j'ai trouvé ça http://edu.ca.edu/imprimer-article72.html
Cela peut t'aider ...


----------



## fredmac75 (24 Novembre 2005)

Bon je viens d'installer mamp en 1.0.1, et tout semble fonctionner puisque je peux lire la page "bienvenue dans MAMP". C'est réellement bluffant de simplicité. Comme easyphp sur PC...
Continue thalyla, je suis sûr que tu vas y arriver.


----------



## thalyla (24 Novembre 2005)

Vous êtes sympa :rose: 
Biensur que c'est simple quand ça marche !!! 
c'est ce que je dit depuis le début ; sauf que moi ça ne marche pas...
J'ai bien installé mamp (même plusieurs fois) et redémaré aussi plusieurs fois, et toujours ce merveilleux Apache en rouge 
je CRAQUE !!!


----------



## fredmac75 (24 Novembre 2005)

thalyla a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes sympa :rose:
> Biensur que c'est simple quand ça marche !!!
> c'est ce que je dit depuis le début ; sauf que moi ça ne marche pas...
> J'ai bien installé mamp (même plusieurs fois) et redémaré aussi plusieurs fois, et toujours ce merveilleux Apache en rouge
> je CRAQUE !!!



bon, méthodique, il faut être méthodique :
- quelle version de mamp installes-tu ? la 1.0 ou la 1.0.1 ?
- tu es sous 10.3 ... mais la 7, la 8, la 9 ?

Ensuite, tu supprime Mamp en jettant le dossier idoine à la poubelle et en vidant cette dernière. Puis réinstalle le .pkg.


----------



## tatouille (24 Novembre 2005)

thalyla a dit:
			
		

> Bon, personne ne répond ?
> Pendant ce tant j'ai recherché d'autres info et j'ai trouvé la manip pour activer le serveur apache fourni avec Mac OS X , activer le support de PHP et installer  MySQL. Tout ca manuellement !!!
> Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si cela vaut le coup de se lancer dans cette manip, si cela n'est pas trop compliqué, car je me trouve un peu limite maintenant !!
> Ou s'il connait une manip plus simple pour travailler avec mamp et activer "d'un coup de baguette magique" ce fameux APACHE !!!
> A+ :hein:


les images te ton site son beaucoup trop compressées

utilises la mesure pixel dans des css pour qualifier tes fontes
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fthaly.free.fr%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fthaly.free.fr%2Fcv%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline

commentaire ::

MAMP est construit sans utiliser les patches sources que les équipes d'apple open-source
opendarwin et gnu-darwin fournissent (c'est pas pour les chiens et on explique pourquoi)

c'est peut-être pratique mais ce n'est pas sérieux


----------



## fredmac75 (25 Novembre 2005)

Ne nous l'abime pas maintenant tatouille... laisse lui le temps d'arriver. De poser ses valises, tranquille quoi ...


----------



## thalyla (25 Novembre 2005)

voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur la console, je pense que c'est lié à mon probléme mais il me faudrait une explication !!!


Mac OS X Version 10.3.2 (assemblage 7D204)
2005-11-25 17:38:52 +0100
chown: /Applications/MAMP/logs/mysql_error_log: Operation not permitted

Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /Applications/MAMP/db/mysql

STOPPING server from pid file /Applications/MAMP/tmp/mysql/mysql.pid

051125 17:42:28  mysqld ended

Est ce que mon systéme est ok ???


----------



## .Steff (25 Novembre 2005)

comme je t'es dit ca m'est arrivée.Enfin a un ami mais je sais comment le debuger.

Tu ouvre ton terminal.
Tu te logues en Root(c'est obligatoire et je pense que c'est pour ca que ca te met opération not permit dans ta console).
tu regardes tout ce qui contient apache dedans.
tu regardes les numéro en face et tu les kill.

Exemple

tu ouvres ton terminal et tu tapes

su root
"ton password root"
ps aux | grep apache
kill 1890; kill 1456; kill 156; kill 6544;

le grep apache ne te donneras que ce qui contient apache donc tu kill tout sauf ceux ou il y a marqué root comme utilisateur.

Pis tu relance MAMP


----------



## fredmac75 (25 Novembre 2005)

thalyla a dit:
			
		

> voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur la console, je pense que c'est lié à mon probléme mais il me faudrait une explication !!!
> 
> 
> Mac OS X Version 10.3.2 (assemblage 7D204)
> ...



il me semble que la première chose à faire est de télécharger les mises à jour pour arriver en 10.3.9. (il me semble que la 10.3.8 apporte des évolutions sur Apache...)

Puis installe Mamp 1.0.1 (après desinstallation éventuelle)....
Mais surtout, fait bien tes mises à jour (pomme - mise à jour de logiciels)...


----------



## thalyla (26 Novembre 2005)

super merci   
Voila mamp à besoin de la mise à jour du systeme 10.3  à 10.3.9.
c'est tout bête hein !!! je vais enfin pouvoir me mettre au boulot   
atchao


----------

